#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Line array in theater?

## TVVL

Ons theater (400 zitjes) is op zoek naar een nieuw geluidssyeem... 

Zelf zijn wij aan het twijfelen voor een line array of de traditionelekasten.


Wat denken jullie hiervan?

Zo ja, welk systeem?

Pro & contra's? (koppeling van de kastjes,...)


gr, Thijs

----------


## @lex

Line array??? Lijkt me niet. Is heel goed met conventionele kasten op te lossen. Scheelt je een boel geld!



Gr, Alex

PS pro's en cons van koppeling???

----------


## shure-fan

> Ons theater (400 zitjes) is op zoek naar een nieuw geluidssyeem... 
> 
> Zelf zijn wij aan het twijfelen voor een line array of de traditionelekasten.
> 
> 
> * Wat denken jullie hiervan?
> 
> Zo ja, welk systeem?* 
> 
> ...




wat voor vooronderzoek heb je zelf al gedaan?   ben je al wezen luisteren bij diverse dealers van geluidssystemen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

400 zitplaatsen zegt niet heel veel. Wat voor geluidssysteem je beter in kan zetten hangt heel erg van de zaal zelf af. Voordeel van een line-array is wel dat je je geluid beter kan richten, dus dit zal schelen in de hoeveelheid reflecties.

Maar gaat het alleen om PA? Goede processing is namelijk ook belangrijk (BSS SoundWeb bij voorkeur). Mocht er binnen een paar jaar ook een verbouwing gepland zijn, zou het misschien wijs zijn die ook eerst af te wachten om zo het geluidsbeeld uiteindelijk optimaal te kunnen maken.

----------


## DVSL

Zoals wij het hebben in een van onze zalen; de Magdalenazaal in brugge. 440 plaatsen.

2 of 4 d&b C7 subs en 2 C7 tops
In de portaalbrug nog 4 d&b E3 kastjes als opvulling voor de bovenste rijen.

Heb je toevallig geen fototje van de zaal om ons een idee te geven waarover we spreken?  

Grtz

----------


## dexter

Een heel groot nadeel van een line array is dat je ze ver weg moet plaatsen of zo hoog mogelijk, omdat de openingshoeken zowel horizontaal als verticaal heel klein zijn.
Hierdoor heb je dus al snel infill's nodig.

Kortom neem gewoon een normale conventionele set, die is goedkoper en werkt net zo goed als een line array.

----------


## moderator

Over welke zaal gaan we het hebben?

Ken voldoende kleinere zalen ( voor het gemak alles onder de 500pax klein noemend...) waar een array prima zou kunnen, maar evenzoveel waar met een paar simpele gevlogen kastjes en subjes los op de grond een keurig resultaat kan worden geboekt.

Volgens mij is deze vraag te abstract om zinvol te behandelen op een forum.
De afwegingen voor een conventionele PA versus array, die kan je bespreken.
Voor- en nadelen kan je afwegen, maar en advies, dat kan je alleen maar maken op basis van luister demo's.

Ik laat me graag overtuigen van het nut van dit onderwerp, zal het met bijzondere belangstelling volgen!

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

> Een heel groot nadeel van een line array is dat je ze ver weg moet plaatsen of zo hoog mogelijk, omdat de openingshoeken zowel horizontaal als verticaal heel klein zijn.
> Hierdoor heb je dus al snel infill's nodig.
> 
> Kortom neem gewoon een normale conventionele set, die is goedkoper en werkt net zo goed als een line array.



die infill zal wel onvermijdelijk zijn. conventioneel is denk ik ook veel goedkoper al vind ik ondanks al dat gezwam over array systemen de meeste (indien goed geplaatst) 10x beter klinken dan wat voor een conventionele set dan ook.
zelf gebruiken we TAD 1inch icm jbl 2310 maar ook de T4 array van dB. en als ik mag kiezen neem ik deze liever mee zelfs al stacken we het apparaat. dit weekend weer een hele fijne klank eruit gekregen..  
maar budgetair gezien zou ik in dit geval ook kiezen voor een goede conventionele set.

----------


## TVVL

De dag van vandaag hoor je overal dat er massaal line arrays worden aangekocht.  Heeft het wel allemaal zin of laten we ons gewoon beïnvloeden door de frabrikanten?  


Theater in kwestie heeft volgende afmetingen:

Breedte 15m
Eerste rij op 2,5m van luidspreker
Laatste rij op 22m met een hoogteverschil van 5m

Nu werken we met een convectioneel L-C-R systeem.

Mogelijke systemen:

L'accoustic Kiva
D&B Q
Meyer M1D

D&B E12 (E12/E12D + center E12)

----------


## martijn r

he tvvl,

Overweeg misschien eens een systeem van Alcons (check alcons audio - evolutionary audio solutions ®. ), bv een klein line array als lr14, 2x6,5" met een ribbon ( alcons audio - evolutionary audio solutions ® ) of misschien wel line source array als qr 18 of qr36 ( alcons audio - evolutionary audio solutions ® ).
Ik vind het systeem erg fijn in het gehoor liggen, maar smaken verschillen...

gr. Martijn

----------


## badboyscrew

L'aoustic Kiva is ook een line source array
En ik moet zeggen we draaien er nu een paar maanden mee en het setje blijft ons verbazen ondanks het kleine formaat.

----------


## janneman32

Ik zou inderdaad eens een demo aanvragen bij Alcons. Het LR14 systeem is in het theater erg goed bruikbaar door zijn 120 graden afstraalhoek. Verder is de klank van de ribbon driver erg aangenaam waarbij op zachte volumes zoals die in het theater vaak voorkomen het hoog erg goed overeind blijft. Eventueel in combinatie met twee SR9 infills heb je echt een set waar iedere bezoekende technicus graag op door zal willen prikken.

Greetzzz, Jan (LR14 freak)

----------


## Gast1401081

meyer M'elodie is vaak de aangewezen oplossing. 

maar ook de CPQ-1 (opvolger van de MSL2)  of een stel UPA's kunnen prima voldoen.. 
Ff rekenen, eerst, en dan pas met een oplossing komen.

Het doel is de verstaanbaarheid , voor alle stoelen. En daarmee kan een LineArray vaak net te breed zijn, en moet je smaller..

----------


## TVVL

> Het doel is de verstaanbaarheid , voor alle stoelen. En daarmee kan een LineArray vaak net te breed zijn, en moet je smaller..



Wel, dat is nu de grote vraag...  Is het nuttig om een fortuin uit te geven aan een line array, terwijl je voor minder budjet hetzelfde of zelf betere resultaten kan krijgen met gewone kastjes.

Ikzelf merk dat je met een line array de koppeling tussen de kastjes kan horen, wat je met een convectioneel systeem niet (minder) zal hebben.

Nadeel aan convectionele systemen is dat het niet zo ver draagt...

----------


## showband

Zit er een balkon in die zaal?

----------


## TVVL

Neen, er is geen balkon

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mischien een wat onconventionele opmerking, Maar weet je wel waar een line-array voor bedoeld is?

Niet lullig bedoeld hoor, maar je ziet steeds vaker dat zo'n systeem (welke in sommige situaties het ei van columbus is) gekocht wordt vanwegen het feit dat het mode is.
Zalen worden voorzien van line-array terwijl met conventionele kasten een evengoed of beter resultaat haalbaar is voor vaak een veel aantrekkelijker prijskaartje.

Line-array is mooi, maar het dient gebruikt te worden in situaties waarvoor het is bedoeld. Uit jou verhaal maak ik op dat je niet weet waarvoor je moet kiezen, maar vervolgens geef je al wel een optie welke L-A het zou kunnen gaan worden. waar baseer je deze keuze dan op?

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik wil je graag helpen, maar als je advies wil moet je je bij de feiten houden en niet met opties aankomen die je hebt gebaseerd op ?? Uiterlijk? Prijs? Merk? Kleur?

Denk even goed na en houd alle opties serieus open, ik heb meer het idee dat je zit te wachten op groen licht om je keuze te kunnen richten op de systemen die je al noemt.

----------


## laserguy

@Upgrading your system: dank je... ik dacht echt dat ik de enige was die zo dacht maar blijkbaar zijn er dus nog die verder zien dan de hype!

Voor de rest zou ik graag toch iedereen eens aanraden te lezen wat de eerste tussenkomst van de moderator was in dit draadje. Nergens weten we iets over de zaal (vorm, hoogte, demping, niveaus, afmetingen, ...)... En zelfs dan nog! Is de enige logische uitleg aan de ts niet gewoon: ga luisteren, maak dan een een selectie en vraag dan van die overblijvende selecties een demo ter plaatse aan? Als het echt om grote bedragen gaat wil een importeur dikwijls nogal eens wat doen.

Blijkbaar is het advies ook beperkt bruikbaar omdat mensen blijkbaar meer hun eigen merk ertegenaan willen gooien dan eerst complete info te vragen en DUIDELIJK en in DETAIL met de klant te communiceren over zijn verwachtingen en zienswijze. Staat de klant dan tegenwoordig niet meer centraal of gaan we het maar doordrammen omdat we met het ene systeem een procentje meer verdienen dan met een ander merk? Zijn we dan professionele geluidsmensen of juist professionele oplichters? Food for thought voor het lange paasweekend denk ik.

*Conclusie:* Is dan nu niet alles wat we hier aan info geven of mee naar de topic starter gooien geen (zoals Chriet Titulaer het zou noemen) "meer gelul uit de ruimte"?

Dit kwam zo maar even in mij op. Sorry dat ik het even in een zeer breed perspectief plaats maar een line-array kan ook breed stralen  :Wink: .

----------


## sparky

We weten niet helemaal niets! 15 breed, 22 diep oplopend naar achter met een hoogteverschil van 5m, eerte rij stoelen op 2,5 m van speakers (in de diepterichting). Als je een klein beetje een gebruikelijke theater-opening aanhoud zullen de speakers in dit geval niet verder dan 1,5 van de wanden komen. 

Een systeem met een opening van 100 graden zal te groot zijn: je moet dan zover naar binnen draaien om van de wanden te blijven dat je met mics op het voortoneel in problemen komt. En echt bevordelijk voor de spraakverstaanbaarheid en druk in de laatste 7 a 8m van de zaal gaat het ook niet zijn, die hebben alleen nog maar indirect geluid. Dan zou je bijvoorbeeld weer kasten in de zaalbrug moeten gaan hangen, wordt een dure grap als je al line array voorop hebt hangen. je komt dus al snel op 60 graden en daar heb je weer infills bij nodig...

Op die manier bekeken worden M1D en KIVA een stuk minder interessant met hun 100 graden afstraling, Q1 gaat met zijn 75 graden misschien nog wel...

Met de info die ik heb zeg ik dus, dat een goeie dekking niet mogelijk is met  line-arrays alleen (afgezien van je centercluster, is misschien wel een goed idee, mits je de hoogte ervoor hebt!!!) Hou daar dus iig rekening mee!!

Aan de andere kant is het wel zo dat je een redelijke afstand moet overbruggen zonder dat er een balkonrand is waar je kastjes aan kunt hangen, line-arrays kunnen hier zeker goed doen. Het is m.i. zeker de moeite waard line-arrays (+/-60 graden en aangevuld met infills) mee te nemen in de demoos.

----------


## koentjes

> ......Met de info die ik heb zeg ik dus, dat een goeie dekking niet mogelijk is met line-arrays alleen (afgezien van je centercluster, is misschien wel een goed idee, mits je de hoogte ervoor hebt!!!) Hou daar dus iig rekening mee!!........



is het niet zo dat een middencluster geen meerwaarde heeft icm. een vertical line array?? 
er worden nu oplossingen aangedragen om een line-array te laten 'werken' op een plek waar je ws. zonder vertical array veel beter geluid in kunt krijgen...  Of heb ik dat nu verkeerd begrepen??

----------


## TVVL

Hierbij enkele foto's:

----------


## SPS

Hm...

Zo te zien niet echt veel hoogte beschikbaar voor een centercluster obv line-array techniek.
(Vrije hoogte boven opening)

----------


## TVVL

Momenteel hebben we een centercluster, maar deze moeten we telkens uithalen wanneer er een film wordt gedraaid...

Een oplossen hiervoor zou zijn dat we een luidspreker horizontaal kunnen hangen.  Die E12 van d&b is hiervoor wel leuk (draaien van de hoorn)...

----------


## janneman32

een array is ook goed horizontaal te gebruiken. Is in het verleden bij een aantal musicals al gedaan in een reizende theatervoorstelling (Beauty & the beast).

----------


## Gast1401081

linearray is hier overbodig, een beetje linearray begint pas na 10 meter te werken, en dat is ongeveer halverwege je zaal. Dus moet je toch weer infillen, een processor gebruiken om alles op tijd te zetten, en daarmee is de investering te hoog, en eigenlijk onrendabel. 

gewoon een goed conventioneel systeem nemen, evt met een sub-array (arc) voor de eerste rij/onder t podium

----------


## Funkmaster

Hoi Thijs,

is dat de brouckere in torhout?
Om daar een line-array te gaan inhangen lijkt me ook een beetje veel.
Zoals Devlin al zei, een C7 set zou hier niet misstaan volgens mij. Al dan niet met de toppen gevlogen.

Daan

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik zou gewoon gaan voor conventionele set er is weinig ruimte voor een array en infill is onvermijdelijk. dus ik zou gewoon gaan voor een dB c7 set of zoiets dergelijks. Meyer is ook een hele goede oplossing. of de nexo Ps15

fijn weekend allen! en een zalig pasen! :Wink:

----------


## showband

na alle verhalen mis ik nog een stuk informatie.

Wat is er mis met de huidige setup? (de reden dat je iets nieuws gaat kopen)

Een werkend conventioneel setje vervangen door een andere moet toch een aanleiding hebben?

----------


## Upgrading your system

En dat kan ik me dan nog voorstellen, een versleten convantioneel setje vervangen maak ik wel vaker mee ookal is het dan nog nieteens echt slecht kwa geluid.

Wat ik me wel afvraag is wat er dan met het geluid mis is. heeft het niet goed geklonken?? te weinig laag, juist te veel, te weinig hoog of juist te veel. te zacht, te hard.. er moet iets aan de opstelling van deze set mankeren, anders zou ik nl. gewoon een set nieuwe vergelijkbare (of betere als het budget het toelaat) kasten aan schaffen en deze op dezelfde plaats hangen.

Voordelen: 
- Je weet wat je hebt.
- Bevestigingspunten zijn er al.

Nadelen:

Als het geluid van deze set goed was zijn die er volgens mij niet.

----------


## TVVL

Momenteel hangt er een 13 jaar oude Renkus set.  Speaker zijn al enkele keren stukgegaan en vervangen, wat als gevolg heeft dat geen enkele luidspreker hetzelfde klinkt...

----------


## Gast1401081

voor een bak koffie wil ik het verschil tussen een line en een conventionele set wel een keer komen laten horen...

----------


## SINOID

Hallo, Ik vroeg mij af of ************** hier moderator of gebruiker is.
Hetgeen ******** debiteert over line-arrays in mijn optie lariekoek! 

 
permalink
linearray is hier overbodig, een beetje linearray begint pas na 10 meter te werken, en dat is ongeveer halverwege je zaal. Dus moet je toch weer infillen, een processor gebruiken om alles op tijd te zetten, en daarmee is de investering te hoog, en eigenlijk onrendabel. 

gewoon een goed conventioneel systeem nemen, evt met een sub-array (arc) voor de eerste rij/onder t podium

_Edit door mod: ******** is een deelnemer, zie mijn bericht hieronder. Verder: Ik loop al een paar dagen mee in de podiumtechniek, en mijn onzindetector slaat niet uit....Kan je toelichten waarom je het bericht van mac als onzinnig ervaart? Alvast dank!_

----------


## G_D

> Hallo, Ik vroeg mij af of ************** hier moderator of gebruiker is.
> Ik vind zijn voorkeur voor Meyer er wel errug dik bovenop liggen. Als moderator zou je je van dit soort discussies afzijdig moeten houden! Bovendien is hetgeen ******** debiteert over line-arrays in mijn optie lariekoek! 
> 
>  
> permalink
> linearray is hier overbodig, een beetje linearray begint pas na 10 meter te werken, en dat is ongeveer halverwege je zaal. Dus moet je toch weer infillen, een processor gebruiken om alles op tijd te zetten, en daarmee is de investering te hoog, en eigenlijk onrendabel. 
> 
> gewoon een goed conventioneel systeem nemen, evt met een sub-array (arc) voor de eerste rij/onder t podium



Wat is hier mis mee? Wat hij zegt klopt gewoon. Een line-array is in deze zaal totaal overbodig en zou alleen maar een enorm onnodige investering zijn. En dat Mac een voorliefde heeft voor Meyer dat weet iedereen en daar kan je rekening mee houden, maar het is de nummer 1 in theaters en dus zou Meyer een goede keus zijn :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Welkom op het forum SINOID.

Iedereen die hier al langer op het forum komt kent Mac zijn voorkeur en vaak die van andere ook. Ik denk dat jij met je eerste post hier beter eerst even de kat uit de boom kan komen kijken en de mensen hier leren kennen voordat je geen vrienden maakt.

Verder is het zeker geen lariekoek en ook dat is een reden voor jou om eerst eens wat te gaan leren denk ik zo. Ik geef meer waarde aan Mac zijn mening met 6238 post en weet waar hij over praat dan ene SINOID met 1 post en verder geen onderbouwing waarom hij het lariekoek vindt. Zou zeggen geef ons die onderbouwing, we leren allemaal graag bij hier op het forum.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Ik zou zeggen, ga eens luisteren in andere vergelijkbare theaters. ik ben niet veel in theaters te vinden maar één setje die ik tot nu toe gehoord heb is wel heel aardig. dat is de huisset van de schouwburg van Venray (Li). dit is een Meyer setje en deze klinkt zeer mooi moet ik zeggen.

de andere theaters hadden axys source etc. maar die huisset van venray klinkt zeer naar behoren :Big Grin:  is trouwens een conventionele set.

dus ga gewoon luisteren en praten met een herkende installateur.

ieder een zalig pasen gewenst!

----------


## moderator

Moderators herken je aan de naam...
De gebruikersnaam van een moderator is BLAUW

En verder....De reactie die hierover ging heb ik verwijderd, was namelijk volslagen off-topic, bovendien is het hier de beoeling dat bij kritiek op/over de uitlatingen van een deelnemer dat je dat meldt bij het moderating team.

Niet zitten zaniken als iemand iets anders beweert, gewoon inhoudelijk reageren als je die moeite wil nemen. Anders even berichtje naar de moderators, die lezen niet altijd alles direct en zijn blij met een tip...

Over voorkeur van merken: Er wordt hier juist gevraagd naar ervaringen, onderbouwing van keuzes helpt in zulke gevallen enorm.
zum beispiel; Ik ben groot voorstander van Renkus Heinz in theaters...SR5 topjes klinken prima, zijn lekker makkelijk weg te hangen, toch zal je mij ook niet horen mopperen wanneer ik in een 1200+ theater een setup met Alcons zie hangen...andere toepassing, andere keuzes... 
Persoonlijk weinig tot gen ervaring met Apogee en Nexo...Zal je mij dus niet over horen, niet positief, zeker niet negatief simpelweg te weinig on the road ervaring mee om een mening te kunnen onderbouwen.
Meyer gebruikers zullen derhalve meyer adviseren, anderen weer iets wa hun oren mag behagen...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hallo, Ik vroeg mij af of ************** hier moderator of gebruiker is.
> Hetgeen ******** debiteert over line-arrays in mijn optie lariekoek!



ik was ooit eens moderator, en ben al weer een paar jaar steunend lid. Oppermod heet Moderator hier, en de rest is blauw als ze modereren kunnen. 

Maareh, welkom. 
En als je dingen lariekoek wilt noemen: prima. 
Wel ff onderbouwen graag, liefst met de wiskunde erachter
En je mag mij uitleggen hoe je een linearray de eerste 5 stoelen wilt laten bereiken op deze foto,


zonder 16 kasten onder elkaar te hangen.
Nog afgezien van het line-effect, zoals door Olson beschreven werd.
Infillen dus.

----------


## ronny

Ik zie dat er ook kastjes tegen de zijkant hangen. Waarschijnlijk een surround aanvulling op het hoofdsysteem voor filmvertoningen. In hoever wordt hiermee rekening gehouden bij de aanschaf van je nieuw systeem?

Verder zou ik ook het line array verhaal in deze zaal compleet vergeten. 
Ik kan wel d&b en meyer en... adviseren, maar over welk budget praten we eigenlijk?

Hoe zie je het processing gedeelte?  Moet dit van op afstand bedienbaar zijn?

----------


## TVVL

Wij beschikken over een Martin Audio filmsysteem.  Dit draait volledig apart van het front systeem.

Intussen hebben wij de raad gekregen om Q7 van D&B te gebruiken.

L+R = 1x Q7 + 2x Q sub
C = Q7 (horizontaal)
Frontfill = 4x E3

Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met gebruik van frontfill?  
Raden jullie dit aan of gebruik je liever infills?

----------


## stefan90kauw

Ik vind een line-array in een theater prima kunnen.
Maar dan moet het wel de hele zaal dus voorzien van geluid.

Route 66, reist bijvoorbeeld met Martin Audio. En Fame reist met EV.

Wat ik zelf heb bij Route 66 is dat het geluid bij de voorste rijen een beetje doodvalt heb ik het idee.

Bij Fame idemdito. De sub stacks (3x 2x18" per kant) blies vol in het gezicht van de mensen....
En de array was in dusverre krom dat het de voorste rijen net niet haalde, in mijn mening. 
Front fills en sidefills waren niet gebruikt.

Dat zijn typisch voorbeelden van hoe het niet moet.

Maar, een line array kan prima,, MITS je de boel ook daadwerkelijk goed weet te gebruiken!

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Even voor de duidelijkheid: een compacte line array gebruiken (bijv. 6,5 inch of 8inch) betekent dat je met een aantal kasten de openings hoek, ofwel vertikale spreiding kan aanpassen aan de vorm van het aan te stralen vlak, dus de stoelen waar het publiek zit. Dus de discussie of dit wel of geen line array nodig heeft is in mijn optiek een kwestie van: hoeveel geld wil je uitgeven.

Een ander punt wat ik belangrijk zou vinden is het imaging verhaal. Als je line array ophangt of een grote top ophangt zal er ook infill nodig zijn in de buurt van de vloer om voor de eerste rijen het geluid naar beneden te trekken, zodat deze posities niet luisteren naar het geluid dat van boven uit een speaker komt en het origineel komt recht van voren van het toneel.

Mijn persoonlijke mening in deze is: hoe minder luidsprekers hoe beter. Dus Links en Rechts gevlogen 2-weg actieve topkasten. En 2x links en rechts iets kleinere beneden en een aantal stagelip frontfill kasten. Plus aanvullend sublaag
En evt. een zaaldekkend centercluster voor spraak.

Welke systemen goed zijn is een kwestie van luisteren, uit proberen, vergelijken en te kiezen voor datgene waar je het beste gevoel bij hebt en wat aansluit bij het soort producties wat er speelt.

Ps een alternatief zou zijn: line-source kolom van 5m. Ofwel links en rechts een kolom van 5x QR36 van Alcons Audio. Dit is gestacked vanaf podiumhoogte en er is niet meer afstraling naar boven toe dan de bovenkant van de kolom. Dit heet cylindrische afstraling ofwel geen vertikale spreiding. 
Maw de imaging klopt altijd en de SPL distributie voor naar achter is ongekend vlak.

----------


## @lex

> Wij beschikken over een Martin Audio filmsysteem.  Dit draait volledig apart van het front systeem.
> 
> Intussen hebben wij de raad gekregen om Q7 van D&B te gebruiken.
> 
> L+R = 1x Q7 + 2x Q sub
> C = Q7 (horizontaal)
> Frontfill = 4x E3
> 
> Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met gebruik van frontfill?  
> Raden jullie dit aan of gebruik je liever infills?



Hoi TVVL,

Hangt er vanaf of je het voor film gebruikt of voor iets anders. Vraag is dus eigenlijk: voor wat voor anders (er blijkt uit je vraag al iets van twee parallelle systemen) gebruik je het systeem?

Heb in theater met volle tevredenheid gedraaid met 1*(Q7+Qsub) per kant en 2*Q7 voor 'midcluster' (was eigenlijk geen midcluster; hing plm 4m uit elkaar, maar enigzins vergelijkbaar als frontfill).

Maar eigenlijk is dit geen vraag over line-array. Meer het gebruik van losse line-array kasten als conventionele speakers.

gr @lex

----------


## PowerSound

Vergeet ook niet dat je ook het nodige aantal line-array kasten per kant moet plaatsen (6 à 8) als je nog wat laagmid vanachter je zaal wilt krijgen...

Was verleden week op de Palm Show in Pekin, niet te geloven hoeveel LA demo's werden gegeven met 4 kleine 2x8" kastjes per kant. Gewoon slecht en recht tegen het princiepe in van de LA...

----------


## dicotm

Het is (na mijn mening) zeker niet altijd " Beter " om Line - Array aan te schaffen.
Maar er zijn gewoon goede line-source-array kasten (adamson) met een spreiding van 110 graden horizontaal 5 graden verticaal en al je dan de zo genoemde wave versie neemt heb je 15 graden verticaal.

Adamson Metrix series 
1x sub (2x 15 inch bandpass) 
1x Wave (1x 8,5 inch 1x 1 inch)
3x 5 graden top (1x 8,5 inch 1x 1 inch)

Natuurlijk betaal je hier voor....
Maar een offerte aanvraag en / of demo (mits echt geïnteresseerd) kan je natuurlijk altijd aanvragen bij de importeur.

suc6 met zoeken

----------


## salsa

Line Array in Theater??

Kijk eens op de site van NEXO, die hebben vele systemen in theaters hangen 'All over the world'...

Ja, Adamson,L'acoustics en NEXO, die houden zich echt bij het Line Array principe..
Kost wat, maar dan heb je ook wat!!

Dave

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mannen, line/array mag er absoluut zijn, maar ik blijf van mening dat je zaken moet gebruiken waarvoor ze bedoeld zijn en om een array goed te laten functioneren heb je ruimte en geld nodig.
probleem is in dit geval gewoon dat je infills nodig zal hebben om een fatsoenlijk geluid voorin je zaal te krijgen. dan heb je behalve je al erg kostbare array/systeem ook nog div infills en toebehoren nodig plus een systeem die daarin het geluid goed verdeeld.

ik ging lekker voor een goed uitgebalanceerd systeem bij een erkende dealer van een merk dat je van ter voren hebt beluisterd en in je budget past.

voorbeeld: je hebt in een willekeurig theater L acoustics gehoord en was erg onder de indruk. (dit kan ook EV, meyer, of wat dahn ook zijn) vervolgens bel je een erkende dealer welke de situatie KOMT bekijken en een offerte maakt voor een passend systeem. Dit laat je plaatsen en op dat moment heb je weloverwogen op advies van een dealer een keuze gamaakt. deze is verantwoordelijk voor de kwaliteit van hetgeen hij heeft aangeraden en zo kun je dus ook zijn verantwoording aanspreken als je niet tevreden bent.

Zo koop ik al jaren in en dit is volgens mij de beste weg. LUISTEREN is de sleutel. ga luisteren bij andere theaters en achterhaal wat er staat en laat je adviseren door mensen die het liefste meerdere merken verkopen zodat ze niet afhankelijk zijn van de verkoop van 1 merk.

uiteindelijk zul je zelf moeten kiezen en dat kan alleen als je heel veel geluisterd hebt.

----------


## salsa

Helemaal mee eens!!
Is natuurlijk ook de gewoonste manier van een aankoop doen immers, een auto koop je ook niet op adviezen die men je geeft maar doe je toch ook d.m.v een proefrit???

Dave.

----------


## Upgrading your system

zo, dan moet ik die gasten ook maar eens mailen. ik vermoed alleen dat dat bijna weggeven toch nog op een aardige kostenpost uitkomt. maargoed, er is niets mis met meyer.

over het array verhaal kennen jullie mijn standpunt. het is mooi, maar meestal een modeverschijnsel. gebruik een line-array waarvoor het bedoeld is en niet omdat het in de mode is of omdat het er cool uitziet.
Ik heb masa's situaties gezien waar een array was toegepast en ik met een aantal conventionele kasten een beter resultaat zou boeken. en dan zou ik er nieteens een topmerk voor nodig hebben. array klinkt nu eenmaal niet goed als het niet goed wordt toegepast, al heb je nog zo'n goed systeem.

----------


## Mike Manders

allemaal leuk en aardig. en er zijn tegenwoordig heeeeeel goeie line-arrays. maar waarom zou je in een zaaltje van 400 man een line-array willen gebruiken. 

ik ga deze discussie vaak aan, en dan krijg ik vaak te horen: "dan kunnen we het geluid richten".... wat natuurlijk onzin is, omdat elke topkast een  bepaalde openingshoek heeft.

in de praktijk komt het vaak hierop neer: line array in openlucht: niet bruikbaar, want het geluid waait meteen weg. Line array binnen: niet bruikbaar omdat de meeste zalen te klein zijn in Nederland. 
mijn conclusie: ik tour niet met line-arrays.

daar komt bij dat je met conventionele kasten van de topmerken ook 60/70 meter kan overbruggen, met gemak!


en Meyer zou ik zeker aan denken: 2 x CQ1 en een paar goeie subs en je bent  helemaal klaar.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mike, jij noemt het beestje wel heel duidelijk bij zijn naampje, en ik denk dat je er in dit geval ook zeker niet naast zit.

Zoals ik in eerdere posts al heb gezegt denk ik dat het voornamelijk een modeverschijnsel is. daar komt vervolgens nog bij dat wanneer je als verhuurder je zuurverdiende centen uitgeeft aan een line-array je die ook graag wil terugverdienen en je dus het ding ook graag gebruikt met als gevolg dat hij ook op plaatsen hangt waar je er eigelijk niets mee kan.

Het is jammer van het mooie concept maar ik ik denk dat we in ons kleine kikkerlandje kleine kikker-arrays nodig hebben of het moeten houden bij conventioneel. En waarom niet?

----------


## Mike Manders

hier ben ik het nou helemaal mee eens. danku.
natuurlijk zijn er fantastische systemen, maar idd, mensen geven geld uit aan een hoeveelheid kasten die je 9 van de 10 keer niet gebruikt zoals je het zou moeten gebruiken. 
het gevolg:
-vaak wordt het gestackt i.p.v. gevlogen
-dan wordt het ook vaak te laag gestackt, waardoor de onderste toppen de voorste rij mensen doof maakt.
-je hebt vaak zoveel vermogen in een te kleine ruimte, waardoor je je faders niet meer fatsoenlijk kan openzetten.
-door de vaste spreiding van je kasten heb je vaak nog infills en outfills nodig, dus NOG MEER KASTEN!!!!

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt als een bus : een LA kenmerkt zich doorn een hoog opgehangen , inkoppelend systeem, dat lekker ver weg blaast. 

anders gezegd, een goed gehangen linearray kan de geluidsdrukverschillen tussen de eerste en de achterste rij bijna wegnemen. Maar als ik weer een stel lines op een baskastje op een podium zie moet ik erg lachen...

En inderdaad, die 6 x per jaar dat je een line wilt gebruiken kun je beter inhuren.

Regio - Enschede - Minder klachten over evenementen | TC Tubantia maakt er echter een modeverschijnsel van. Wel leuk, een dikke 60 jaar nadat harry olson zijn eerste theorieën er over publiceerde...


Conclusie : zelfs een importeur ( de baas zelf) van een bekend A-merk kon onlangs een mooi verkooppraatje ophangen, dat technisch kant nog wal raakte. Toen ik doorvroeg wilde hij idd met 3 a 4 line's op een bastkast het theater in... (LOL)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat klot inderdaad, maar dan moet je er zoals gezegt wel de ruimte voor hebben. onder ideale omstandigheden heb ik in openlucht wel mooie resultaten gehoord in nederland, maar ik kan ze helaas niet afwegen tegen de soms barre resultaten die ik ook gehoord heb.

@mac, Heb jij dan niet dat je je een beetje in de zeik genomen voelt? Heb er hier eens een buiten de deur gezet omdat hij een verhaal zat te vertellen over een product (zal de neem niet noemen) dat echt nergens op slaat. Op mijn vraag of hij nu niet wis waar hij het over had of dat hij echt dacht dat ik mijn vak niet verstond kreeg ik een snauwerig antwoord en een nog veel dommere uitleg.

Nou, bedankt voor de info, Je hoeft zeker geen koffie meer? 
Heb er niets meer gekocht. 

Maar dat terzijde. 
Ik krijg weinig commentaar te zien als ontwoord op de meningen die hier worden gepost. Toch worden er volop arrays gestackt en gebruikt op manieren waarvoor ze niet bedoeld zijn. zitten deze gebruikers dan niet op dit forum of weten ze stiekum wel dat ze het ding niet goed gebruiken?

----------


## laserguy

@uys: Ik heb hierover nog geen commentaar gepost omdat ik in een ander topic mij ook al die vraag had gesteld over goed of slecht gebruik van een LA en nu blijkt het dus dat een LA idd heel dikwijls gebruikt wordt voor toepassingen waar hij minder geschikt voor is. Aangezien mijn vraag dus beantwoord was en ik nu weerom gelukkig ben dat ik niet de enige ben die hier kritisch tegenover stond heb ik tot dusver daar niets over gepost hier.
Overigens heb ik mij jouw laatste vraag ook gesteld maar ik heb besloten daar niet wakker van te liggen  :Wink: .

----------


## Gast1401081

> @mac, Heb jij dan niet dat je je een beetje in de zeik genomen voelt?



 
neuh, heb m alleen verteld dat meneer M systemen ***-systemen zijn, en het zijne veeelll beter....Hij moet nu zijn personeel trainen, de chaos lijkt me niet te overzien hier in twente...

ach, zolang er nog importeurs rondlopen die schreeuwen dat ze de spareparts leverancier van meneer M zijn...En er chinezen zijn die beweren dat ze de remsystemen voor de CL65 van mercedes leveren ....

nogmaals : gebruik een ferrari voor een bepaald doel, en een scania voor een ander. En niet naar ferrari gaan om een oplegger aan te koppelen.,.,

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hahaha, laten we het daar inderdaad maar op houden

----------

